# New Psychlo-X in Northern Cal



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

After a 3 month wait/build, I got my new Psychlo-X Wednesday evening. Got a chance to take it out and find some gravel yesterday - a really nice bike. I'm hoping to use it as an "in between bike" for when I don't care about the speed of my fitness road rides but don't need my mtn bike....and also the "exploratory rides" when I don't know if I'll have pavement the entire route. Lastly, as a "bad weather trainer."

Due to my poor off road handling skills (ie I WILL crash), I skipped the DA build in favor of the 2012 Ultegra - partly to minimize the cost of replacement parts, and partly due to the new mid-sized cage that accepts a 11-32 cassette. I got lucky and got a full set of the new "black" components, and added a FSA alloy bar, XT pedals, Moots stem/seat post, Avid Ultimate Shorty brakes, and some Chris King "bling" in support of breast cancer awareness.

Pardon the Bontrager skewers - all I had laying around when I went to pick the bike up. I'll look into something in pink, silver, or black...


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice build! Anything other than the black Ultegra would not have looked right, so good work!

I'd be interested in how you like the Avid Ultimate brakes. I have Avid Shorty 6 brakes on my Litespeed cross bike and rather dislike them since they squeal no matter how much I toe them. I was looking at the Avid Ultimates as a replacement and I hope they are as tight as they look. The other brakes I am looking at are the TRP CX9 "mini" v-brakes.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment!

So far I like the Ultimate's...never tried the TRP CX-9's, so I can't compare them, but these will work for me for now.


----------

